# Horses with "human" names



## Spit That Out (14 February 2015)

I've just seen this article on the BBC News website and it got me wondering, how many horses have "Human" names like Dave, Bob, Sue...although I have never heard a horse called Sue?!?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-berkshire-31446635

I know there is a big superstition thing about changing a horses name *rolls eyes* but have you ever changed your horses name because it didn't suit them? 

Not because you didn't like their name but because their name wasn't right from them?

Who's bought a Daisy and is now called "Destroyer" or owned a Steve and is now "Thunder"

I'm not saying there is anything wrong with animals with human names but why (if you did choose) did you pick a traditionally "human" name for your horse and not Bracken?

I appreciate that these days humans have very non traditional names so naming your horse with a non traditional name is getting harder!


----------



## dollymix (14 February 2015)

I've known a lot!

Josh
Harry
Walter
Edward
Benny
Trevor
Zara

The Walter above was a little fell yearling I took pity on at an auction. He turned into a grand lad though and was definitely a Walter! Name suited him down to the ground!


----------



## Grinchmass (14 February 2015)

My girl has a human name, although one I've known of many horses also. I left her with her name, she was 10 when I bought her, knew her name so who am I to change it


----------



## FfionWinnie (14 February 2015)

My mare is called Betty on her passport. She is not a Betty!  She had already had her name changed to Daisy and I love that. I would always change a name I don't like. Done it many times with no problem.


----------



## starsky (14 February 2015)

All 3 of mine have human names. I named one of them, the other two came with theirs. I wouldn't change them. I like it &#128516;


----------



## AandK (14 February 2015)

One of my horses is called Andy, he came with that name and it rather suits him!
I have also known of horses called, Dave, Brian, Nana, Kevin, Ben, Sam, Katie, Bertie and Hannah.


----------



## catwithclaws (14 February 2015)

My boy is called Tim. I like it - short and sweet!


----------



## Holly B (14 February 2015)

I have a 'Lisa'! Nice name for a person, bizarre choice for a pony, but I kept the name. My first pony was Anna.

There's a Clint at the yard my sister's at which makes me laugh! I also know a horse called Garry, which also makes me smile.


----------



## Spit That Out (14 February 2015)

Like I said, there is nothing wrong with horses with human names, I've owned several myself...I've even had a horse called Paul 

It was just a pondering how or why people look at a horse and think..."he's a Steve" or "she looks like a Carol"

By the way, I think Brian is a great name and he should keep it!


----------



## Bertolie (14 February 2015)

On my yard we have a

Josh
Chloe
Danny
Jim
Daphney
Jasmine
Robin
Lloyd
Leo
Joey

!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madam Min (14 February 2015)

Ours are Chloe and Amber, my OH had an eventer called Joyce &#9786;


----------



## Spit That Out (14 February 2015)

Madam Min said:



			Ours are Chloe and Amber, my OH had an eventer called Joyce &#9786;
		
Click to expand...

Loving Joyce


----------



## wench (14 February 2015)

I know and have ridden a horse called sue.

All of my horses have had human names, barring one. They have all come with human names, apart from one I named. They suited the name they came with so have left it with them!


----------



## Madam Min (14 February 2015)

Spit That Out said:



			Loving Joyce 

Click to expand...

She was a Dutch Warmblood+that was the name registered with KWPN! &#128512;


----------



## debsflo (14 February 2015)

I have a Flo and Pearl, real old lady names but i love them.


----------



## Bexx (14 February 2015)

One of mine is called Ernie


----------



## tiggipop (14 February 2015)

I have a fred. ken and a ted!


----------



## flaxen (14 February 2015)

My ponys stable name is monty. A friend has 2 called jack. At college we had:
Brian
Jim
Dora
Jessie
George 1
George 1
Sam
Fliss and im sure there were others I cant remember.


----------



## pistolpete (14 February 2015)

Peter and Debbie!


----------



## Greylegs (14 February 2015)

Over the years I've know a Fred, Oliver, Harry, Bill, Jack, Dougal, Sammy, Edgar, Harvey ... why not choose a "human" name? Somehow, the horses sort of fit their names generally speaking .... Go Brian ...!!!


----------



## miss_c (14 February 2015)

I knew a polo pony called Bob... you'd have all these ponies with lovely Spanish names, and then Bob... It didn't suit him at all!

I've also known some like Suzie and Stacey, then the more common Milly/Millie, Harry and Kelly (a gelding).

Mind you I can't talk, one of my dogs is called Bradley....


----------



## blitznbobs (14 February 2015)

I've know Fred Alice Dave Gary and many others... Brian is a truly fab name for a horse.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (14 February 2015)

Out of the 6 of our mares we own, 5 of them have human names: My pony's stable name is Sunny, and the others are called Hanna, Lilly, Maria, and Rowan (stable name). 

Their names suits them all, so we've kept them.


----------



## Dave's Mam (14 February 2015)

Camilla & Arthur.


----------



## lilacjackie (14 February 2015)

Fifty years ago when I first started to learn to ride at the local riding school there was a Sue, Peter, Charlie, Crutch, Cob, Cheers and many others which I can't just recall so not a new thing.  On my yard now there is a Shirley, 2 Jack's, Kizzy, Izzy, Libby, Lola, Byron, Cara so seems human names for horses have been around for many years.....mine are Secret & Rumour lol


----------



## nianya (14 February 2015)

I bought a horse named "Ginger", which is also a human name.  But it was such a terrible fit for her that I changed it.  One of my mother's horses is "Sully" which I heard used in an old Western movie as a person's name once I think. I've known a few that had crazy long ridiculous registered names but their barn name was "Bob" or "Dave" or something similar.


----------



## Kadastorm (14 February 2015)

On our yard we have 
Ben
Millie
Molly
Ruby
Stanley
Finley 
Luke
Jasmine

And we did have a Bob until a couple of weeks ago. They all suit their names. I had one that was called Kevin when he came. A big chestnut TB but then my stepdad is a tall red head also named Kevin so thought that was weird.  so I shortened his reg name to Kaddy.


----------



## sychnant (14 February 2015)

I have a Casper, a Rex and an Alice! None named by me, all came with those names. I also have an Eris who I named - I wouldn't choose a human name myself, but I don't bother to change them


----------



## Charlie007 (14 February 2015)

Both my boys have human names!!

And my budgie is called Dave!!


----------



## risky business (14 February 2015)

My previous Welsh mare was called amey.

She'd been called it all her life and it did suit her I think? She looked like an amey.


----------



## Lintel (14 February 2015)

We have a few human names at the yard I suppose nowadays people Call there children anything so anything goes as a human name!


----------



## SatsumaGirl (14 February 2015)

I have one. He's technically Ritchie (original spelling was Richy but changed by previous owner) but I tend to call him Richard.


----------



## Spit That Out (14 February 2015)

I just hope they let Brian keep his name, he looks a lovely boy...hope he passes the tests.


----------



## Shavings (14 February 2015)

I Have Levi.. Ironically 2 months after buying him my god son was born and also name.. Levi!

There is also the following names on are yard
Sally
Dermot
Jo
Jess
Max
Hidi

Would be worse names i once knew a horse called Piano !


----------



## hoggedmane (14 February 2015)

Mine have all had human names
most of the horses on the yard have human names too.


----------



## tinycharlie (14 February 2015)

Ours is called charlie which I love, I've known 
Ben
Greg
Phoebe 
Hal
Tia
Stella
Connor (or connie) 
Several others too 
I like human names and more unusual names too &#128515;


----------



## Kokopelli (14 February 2015)

I had an Andy he was super but did lead to some interesting conversations. "Just going to ride Andy, etc"

A lot of the horses we get where I work have people names, I think the Irish aren't very imaginativ.


----------



## TelH (14 February 2015)

I have Harold and Izzy and their mother Maud. I also have Elspeth, Lulu and Jazmyn. In fact of mine there is only Riva who doesn't have  human name. 

Over the years I have known horses called Tom/Tommy, Bobby, Clive, Charlie, Alice, Hazel, Tiffany, Sam, Sophie, Dylan, Jade, Bridget, Katie, Megan, to name a few; plus many years ago I remember 2 virtually identical little ponies called Phillip and Phyliss, the only way I could tell them apart was to look which was a gelding and which was a mare.


----------



## Shantara (14 February 2015)

I have Ned! 

I have known 

Archie, Marie, Sammy, Louie, Ted, Leo, Quinn, Barney, Steve, William...just to name a few!


----------



## LadyRascasse (14 February 2015)

Most of mine have been human names, Kody, Jack, Ralph, Joe, Gwen and Charlie. The only two that haven't were Jazz and Coco


----------



## Deltaflyer (14 February 2015)

I used to know a Giles - she was a mare !! I've known Norman (x2) Stella, Selina, Robbie, Nancy, James, Jamie, Sinead, Shiobhan, Charlie x 2, Many Pepes, Archie, Bodecia, Lizzy, Jodie, Ffion, Leo, Hugo, Romeo (technically a man's name) Fred, Freddie, Derry X 2, Trixie, Donna, Colin, Johnny, Steve, Peggy Sue, Jimmy... the list goes on. 

Of my own, my current boy is Sam (not my choice!) My last was Ronan (a roan, go figure LOL) A mare I called Libby, a mare I called Kazia (Kaz).

I do think of all of these the most incongruous is 'Steve'


----------



## maxapple (14 February 2015)

All my boys had human names - I had a Joe, a Max and a Charlie


----------



## Sophire (14 February 2015)

Mine is called Sophie. I've never known another horse called that!


----------



## _Annie_ (14 February 2015)

I have a Denzil!  Didn't choose it, it came with him & he knew it so we kept it.


----------



## Shantara (14 February 2015)

Deltaflyer said:



			I do think of all of these the most incongruous is 'Steve' 

Click to expand...

Hehe, I love Steve! He's the most gorgeous horse, doesn't look like a Steve, but he couldn't have any other name!


----------



## sunnyone (14 February 2015)

In the early days, I sometimes rode a grey dales mare called Blossom. I got a real surprise when, later on , I taught at a girls' school and found one of the students' names was Blossom too.


----------



## Suelin (14 February 2015)

I used to compete a pony called Susan years ago.  I think the best one was a horse called Malcolm.


----------



## milliepops (14 February 2015)

All of mine have had human names. Holly, William, Reuben, Millie & now Kira too.
I wouldn't ever change them, not through superstition but because I've been happy with the names they arrived with.


----------



## Katie :) (14 February 2015)

I've got a Jack and I know a Clive, Norman, Dave, Ben, Maggie, Leo, Dan, Joey, Jeff, Sid, Murphy and many more from yards I've worked on. I find it can be quite funny going up to meet a new horse called a human name like 'Jeff' rather than something like 'Smartie' .... but I guess it's whatever suits. I wouldn't change my horse's name from Jack because it suits him and his passport name is a bit, lets say 'different'! However non-traditional names can suit horses, or they can just be comical, like one I know called Radish!


----------



## burtie (14 February 2015)

I've has a David, Sophie, Hannah, William, Barnaby and Herbie.


----------



## exmoorponyprincess1 (14 February 2015)

We have all "proper" names except the Connie who is Ringo and we couldn't find anything that suited him better...the Exmoor girls stable names are Mabel, Kitty, Lily, Maimie and Effs who answers to Ethel; the sports horse is Mildred  The girls names are like an old ladies tea party!

Ponies/horses with "proper" names from my past include Norman, Sam, George, Connor, Casey, Declan, Jack, Charlie, Robbie, Darcey, Heather, Donald, Rory, Dougall, Lucy, Carrie, Sasha, Heidi...the list goes on!


----------



## hairycob (14 February 2015)

I don't believe it - another horse called Clive!


----------



## SoundTheBugle (14 February 2015)

At my yard we have:
Charlie, Bonnie, Tommy, Brian, Josie, Boris, Paula, Jack, Sam, Harry, Megan, William, Lottie, Maisie, Rita, Dennis, Henry, Tilly, Rosie, Millie, Michael and Owen. We used to have a Dave and a Bobby as well


----------



## Hippona (14 February 2015)

I have a Toby.


I know a Phil, always makes me giggle.


----------



## albeg (14 February 2015)

I have a Robert (on his passport, not named by me), which usually gets a "Who calls a horse Robert?" whenever people find out his name.

When I got him I also got "Bob is a hairy cob name, he should be Bobby."


----------



## Lucyloo25 (14 February 2015)

I know loads with human names, ive had a Tara, Sammy, Jessie and Theo! 
Ive known a Fred, Ralph, Harry, Sid, Bert, Ernie and so many more.


----------



## Escapade (14 February 2015)

Never owned one with such a name myself, but a yard near me names the horse after the previous owner if it didn't come with a name and they're stuck for one!

Then there's a few well, just because - the usual Paddy's, Danny's, Charlie's and Betsy's etc., plus Elvis, Barry, Humphrey, Malcolm and Seamus :lol:


----------



## Dazed'n'confused (14 February 2015)

I've had a Chaz, an Alf and I call my homebred Hettie! Her 'proper' name is Heterna!
My friend had a mare called Suzie & now has one called Lizzie! I did know a cob called Bernard - totally suited him!!


----------



## RockinRudolph (14 February 2015)

Over the years I've known a few ...

Danny
Toby
Murphy
Harry 
Bruce
William
Polly
Trevor
Adam
Maggie
Bertie
Finley
Hugo
Rhys
Bertie
Arthur
Tilly
Brian
Tommy
Oscar
Sam
Daphne

..and probably loads more!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (14 February 2015)

I have a Megan, Gwen and a Rosie so all human names. My niece's pony was called Eric.


----------



## gingernut81 (14 February 2015)

I, too, have known lots: Polly, Charlie, Arthur,  Craig,  Jimmy, Caerad (?), Bronwyn, Elaine (my favourite lol!), Simon, Tom, John,  Tammy, Lola, Pip, Ron, Flyn, Lulu, Pearl, Jack, Sydney,  Basil, Bertie .... loads more too


----------



## Liz H (14 February 2015)

I have an Arthur, April, Megan and Benson....Benson is the only one I named ( bit stuck, looking round for inspiration, cig packet.....) just to add I have a Molly, Millie and Denis dogs


----------



## Merlod (14 February 2015)

I prefer human names for animals  in fact one of the reasons we bought my sister's pony was because of his name - Greg!


----------



## littleshetland (14 February 2015)

I had a lovely show jumping mare many years ago called 'Jane'  I've had loads with human names  - Percy and Ivor most recently........and now I also have Gregory the greyhound and Jeremy the Jack russel..


----------



## LittleGinger (14 February 2015)

I used to know a lovely mare called Phoebe, and one called Lily. I think both were very sweet names for absolutely gorgeous horses. Also nearly bought a horse called Liz - I would have changed her name I'm afraid. She needed something more suitable for her flighty Arab nature! 
Have known plenty of Henrys - probably 9 or 10 - and a William, a Toby, a Ben, several Archies... Nothing unusual that I can recall.


----------



## LittleGinger (14 February 2015)

Oh, forgot about Charlotte and Rupert. Rupert was a fantastic little pony! Wish I knew where he'd ended up.


----------



## MargotC (14 February 2015)

Both mine had human names. First one was registered as something else but went by his stable name and even though I usually called him 'Boy' as a shortened version of his registered name, anywhere we went people still called him by the other, human name. I thought that was kind of nice as he had obviously left an impression! I personally avoided his stable name as men in my immediate family shared it and I thought I had better avoid the confusion.

Second horse was registered with a female name, though one not much used in the last hundred years. A traditional Norwegian name for a traditional Norwegian breed. Have to admit I shortened it to the male version when chatting away to her as the other got a little bit longwinded to say. Though for onlookers it must have sounded a little weird... referring to a female horse with a male name. Oops.


----------



## CazD (14 February 2015)

debsflo said:



			I have a Flo and Pearl, real old lady names but i love them.
		
Click to expand...

We have a Madge!


----------



## Goya (14 February 2015)

I had a pony called Barry and one called Nicky.


----------



## windand rain (14 February 2015)

I dont like human names for animals but my animals names are now human names Willow, Amber, Sunny, are all getting to be common girls  names, Mine are name for trees Willow, Ash, Hazel, Oak. Puppies had the names of rivers Lossie, Spey, Dee, Don, Deveron, etc


----------



## mattydog (14 February 2015)

I have had a Sophie. My 2nd horse was called George when I bought him. He was not a George so I changed his name to Hadleigh (popular drama series at the time) He was 4 when I bought him and lived til he was 31. So not an unlucky name change for him. I now have an Oliver and a William. If they are naughty, when they behave they are Olly and Will.


----------



## my bfg (14 February 2015)

My girls original Belgium name was generally pronounced as a-meal, as she was once destined for the meat market this seemed a very cruel name! So I Englishified it to Emily.
Have also known a Jim, Brian, Kevin, Jessica, Prudence and Molly, all of which really did suit them! Still think Dave would be a great name tho x


----------



## Kikke (14 February 2015)

One of ours is names Belle so I suppose that is a human name, but then the other two are muffin and turnip..... who is to say you can't name your son or daughter that


----------



## atlantis (14 February 2015)

I changed lotties name when I got her. She was fleur (but had only been for a month) but that's too close to my daughters name so I changed it. 

Turns out my best friend, whose dsughter is due this week, had chosen Lottie as her new dsughters name, but obviously hadn't told anyone yet. 

I felt guilty!!!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (14 February 2015)

i have changed all of my horses names! I didn't like any of their previous names. I like to call them human names as they seem like people to me, not sure if that makes sense. I don't mean they seem human at all, but it sort of adds to their personality (ok i'm not making sense but I know what i mean ! )

I have had..

Sinta, renamed Summer
Harvey renamed Finnegan (he is actually Seaview Finnigan on his passport. I already know two Harveys, so three was too much)
Frostie renamed Owen
Rocco renamed Ronan
Hippo renamed Bronte

they are all irish (apart from Summer) so tend to pick irish names 
Frostie


----------



## Pollyannaxox (14 February 2015)

My wee cob was called 'Dampie' on his passport when I bought him. Hated it and it didn't suit him so changed to 'Stan' much better!


----------



## dalesponydiva (14 February 2015)

My Dales pony is called Roy.......short for Royal Mail !


----------



## ihatework (14 February 2015)

I have had the following:
Zack, Arnie, Jack, Roddy, Alfie

Weirdly all geldings. None of my own mares have had human names although I did compete a Rosie for someone

I like human names for horses generally


----------



## claracanter (14 February 2015)

I have a Ted, at the yard there is also a Myrtle and a Susannah and a friend has Justin and Dominic.


----------



## minigal (14 February 2015)

My 2 boys are Colin and Jason.  Pure coincidence - I didn't name them.   Causes much amusement. ..


----------



## JJS (14 February 2015)

I had an Alice and loaned a Bess, and I've known lots of others too: Pippa, Ginny, Logan, Brigid, Norman, Barry, Sophia, Boris, Fred, Monty, Dante (a mare), Daisy, Mildred, Rory, Cher (a gelding), Crystal, Holly, Peggy, Belle, Arthur, Charlie, Oliver, Bonnie, Maddy, Joe, Heather, Quentin, Queenie, Ellie, Oscar, Megan, Lily, Thomas and Rosie.


----------



## muckypony (14 February 2015)

I'm not adverse to human names, like Ben, Tom, Joey etc. But why oh why would someone call a horse Pete or Victor!?? 

Surely you dont see a foal and think 'oh how cute, let's call her Deirdre!'


----------



## Mongoose11 (14 February 2015)

I have Olivia.


----------



## Ella19 (14 February 2015)

My mare was Alice, people before me changed her name to daisy so daisy stuck but I do quite like Alice!


----------



## Feival (14 February 2015)

We have at ours, Winnie, Millie, Del, Leo, Kayleigh, George and JJ. We also have a 18.2hh Percheron called 'Bluebell'!!


----------



## TheresaW (14 February 2015)

I've got Dolly, Mac and Ollie.

There's another Ollie at the yard, a Jack, a Stephen, a Sebastian, an Ella and a Madge. 

ETA, I forgot about Frankie and Pat.


----------



## FinkleyAlex (14 February 2015)

I absolutely loathe human names for animals - I feel like its such a lack of imagination. Neither of my horses have human names though I know plenty of horses at my yard that do.


----------



## Highlands (14 February 2015)

I have Freddie and Daisy


----------



## Deltaflyer (14 February 2015)

I need to add - Bruce, Barney, Brenda, Maurice and Judith


----------



## Spotsrock (14 February 2015)

debsflo said:



			I have a Flo and Pearl, real old lady names but i love them.
		
Click to expand...

I had a Gladys when I was a kid! Also on same yard was a Josh, a Ben, jemima, polly, simone, Charlotte, Charlie, Alf 
We were big on people names!


----------



## AMW (14 February 2015)

I like human names as stable names, have a Harry, George, Sophie and maddie, the other 5 have names from their passports. Have had a Mike, Dave, Nick, Iona, Trudy etc. Passport names are always posher though and we like to link them into their parents


----------



## Spotsrock (14 February 2015)

Oh and my old boss had a Manny and an Annie, named after the chap he bought them off and the chaps wife!


----------



## fiwen30 (14 February 2015)

I like human names for animals! I read through all the pages, but I didn't find a horse named like a youngster we had in the yard last year - his stable name was Lewis, and it made me laugh every time!


----------



## HashRouge (14 February 2015)

I have worked with SJ horses with stable names like Barry, Colin, Jimmy, Reg, Dennis, Basil, Larry and Marge. I love people names for horses!


----------



## dibbin (14 February 2015)

I've known of a fair few, including:

Ben
Simon
Penny
Ally
Sally
Maddie
Harry
Thomas
Millie
Kevin
Frank
Patrick
Mollie

My second horse was Dylan, and my sister's first one was Tom. There's an Agnes on our yard!


----------



## Pinkvboots (14 February 2015)

I prefer proper more human names for horses and most animals.


----------



## Handsome Jack (14 February 2015)

I have a Robbie and Jack (full name Handsome Jack) - I love the idea of Elvis, obviously he has to look like one!

I know a couple of Eddie's, a Desmond a Dawnie. Micky, Pat, Andi and a William


----------



## Paint Me Proud (14 February 2015)

i have known....

stan
kevin
kerwin
paddy
kenny
nick
simon
abbie
polly
holly
molly
kylie
tiffany
oscar
and i am sure there are more

My horses name was Mustang i bought him but it simply did not suit him. I changed it to Kasper which is perfect for him


----------



## Ambers mum (14 February 2015)

My friend had a ID called Derek. I thought it was cute lol


----------



## zoelouisem (14 February 2015)

The pony I just bought is called Eric!! I love it.
Her last 2 ponies have been called Star, I wanted to change the 2nd stars name but daughter wouldn't let me although was very handy with nameplates and embroidered rugs ect the lasted 2 ponies.
He loan pony is called Bella suits her so well. He bs name is miss Betty boo!!


----------



## spookypony (14 February 2015)

All three resident in my paddock have "human" stable names. I've known loads of others, too!
For example:
Lola
Katie
Benson
Amber
Megan
Charlie
Jack
Sam and/or Sammy
Olivia
Oliver
Percy
Marco
Baxter (seriously?)
Rowan
Tina
Mary
Casper

Has anyone known a horse named "John"? Now, that would surprise me, although I don't know why.


----------



## Jazzy B (15 February 2015)

I had a Maggie but have also known a 
Dennis
Mary
Jill
Jack
Abbey
Jessica
Ernie
Jake
Daisy
Rosie 
Savannah 
Roger


----------



## Nessa4 (15 February 2015)

I have Eric, my previous horse was Jasper.  Have also known - Ernie, Henry David, Josh ,Ben, Sam, Brenda, Paddy, Patrick, Bob, Jack, Zac, Annie, Polly, Nerys, Mary............The list is endless!!


----------



## Bobbly (15 February 2015)

I have had in the past on the yard at the same time, Holly, Olly and Solly. More recently I've had three that I bought together, a big Charlie and William and Harry, a right royal bunch!


----------



## zackither (19 May 2015)

My horse didn't have a name on his passport and the dealer I bought him from had named him bournville.  (Which my mother kept changing to bovril) but he certainly wasn't sweet as chocolate nor was he gravy!  So I renamed him Bill ( butt head Bill when he is annoying) and he seems to have adapted quite well to it


----------



## catembi (19 May 2015)

I have a Trevor & an Adrian, & did have Jenny too - PTS at the age of 40 a couple of years ago.

Adrian has a green passport & his full name is Corrigan II, but the dealer showed me a vid of him competing BS & the commentator clearly said 'Adrian', so then I felt obliged to call him it.  Wasn't best pleased to start with, but it grew on me & it does suit him.  Trev's racing name was Trans Siberian, & his stable name was Tiger, but that doesn't suit him at all as he's more of a lamb, so it kinda morphed into Trevor.  Oddly, that suits him too.

My grandfather named Jen when he bought her as a 3yo from the farm next to his, & it did suit her.

T x


----------



## conniegirl (19 May 2015)

I have owned:
Stan
Harvey
Ryan
Lenny
Max
Ruby
Grace

On the yard there currently is:
Colin
Mia
Izzy


----------



## xgemmax (19 May 2015)

I always name my animals human names 

my horses both do although I didn't name them - Jake and Dylan


----------



## AmieeT (19 May 2015)

We have a 6yo ISHxTB at our yard called Dave,  it sums him up brilliantly somehow- even though there's not a Dave stereotype! (FWIW my dad is a Dave!) 

We also have one nicknamed Grandad, he's 32 and as his owner says 'refuses to die' (we say that in jest,  he's a lovely chap and we'd all be heartbroken if he did) 

Ax


----------



## cblover (19 May 2015)

I own a Megan and used to own a Ryan.  I've also known a Chloe, Matilda and Wilson.


----------



## lazyfoxx (19 May 2015)

thinking about it when i was young many moon ago the horses at the stables i went to  more or less had non human names like sunny, star, pinky,skittles, andromeda , ladybird, tella, mulligan, elfin, shandy, moffat,  i changed the names of 1 of mine from mary to tinka , holly is hazel on her passport leahs original name is fennel but leah lou suits her so much better ! i no several maggies , rosies , millies and maisies, our yard also has a horse called barry !  human names have defiantly become more popular !


----------



## celticdiamond (19 May 2015)

I've had a Ben, and now have a Colin &#128584;


----------



## Kezzabell2 (19 May 2015)

I have a Jeremy, Kelsey and a Sam 

Really want a horse with a proper horse name like monty or jasper


----------



## _HP_ (19 May 2015)

I know of a cob named Sophie.
I have a Jack, Leo and a Toby and had a Benji
I've known a Sharon and a Tracy


----------



## rowan666 (19 May 2015)

my sec A is called Dennis but more often than not refered to as "menace you little ******er"


----------



## Hilary'smum (19 May 2015)

I know of a couple of Henry's a Digby knew a Sophie several Belles and at least one Dennis. Oh and neighbour has Clive and Eric


----------



## Auslander (19 May 2015)

I have a field full of human names at the moment. From left to right, we have Beatrice, Petra, Jim, and Alf


----------



## lilacjackie (19 May 2015)

My new Irish cob is called 'Duncan', we have a fellow livery's (TB) called Shirley!!


----------



## my bfg (19 May 2015)

I do love it when animals have people names, horse wise I've know a Jessica, Jim, Kevin, Hilary and Sam plus many more.
I did change my girls name a little bit, her name is Emilie pronouced like a-meal and as I found out she was once sold for meat it was swiftly changed to Emily x


----------



## Woolly Hat n Wellies (19 May 2015)

My horse is a Billy, which isn't really that unusual.

My unexpected BOGOF foal is named Graham. It started as a joke, now it's stuck and he answers to it! It's as good a name as any, and I think it kind of suits him.


----------



## Moonlightdancer (19 May 2015)

Had a horse that came with the name Turnip .............didnt really suit a starpping big 16.1 warmblood, changed to James before his hooves left the lorry ramp as unloading ... !


----------



## pansymouse (20 May 2015)

My mare is Madison and definitely doesn't suit her.  She's always known as Mads but that's still not right.  She's definitely a Barbara but I didn't have the balls to change it when I bought her and it's too late now.


----------



## tabithakat64 (20 May 2015)

Personally I'm not keen on peoples names for pets.  Have know quite a few though, don't mind the Cody, Lily and similar not so keen on the Jeremy's and Kenny's though.


----------



## EventingMum (20 May 2015)

We've had loads; Sam, Phil, Tara, various Abi/Abby's, Hamish, Bobbie, Bella, Ollie, Sebastian, Viktor, Victor, Fred, Lee, several Charlie's, Ellie, Phoebe, Henry, Jamie, Boris, Penny, Harvey, Erin, Rosie, Archie, Sally, Nikki, Millie, William, several Jack's, Lily, Amy, Liam, Sasha, Connie. I'm sure there are more that I can't recall too.


----------



## Goldenstar (20 May 2015)

I have lots of horses with mens names but have never had a mare with a women's name .
We had a Poppet , who was a strapping Irish hunter with a bolsy and gun ho attitude to life we changed it to Rocket as Poppet was just wrong for her .


----------



## SallyBatty (20 May 2015)

My mare is Polly and my daughter's mare is Faith (she is Tinka on her passport but previous owners called her Faith and it suits her much better).  On the yard we have geldings with men's names: Oliver (shortened to Ollie), Joe, Fin, Murphy, Bailey and Jethro,


----------



## Annagain (20 May 2015)

Mine was called Andy when I bought him, way too human for my liking so I changed it to Archie. This was just before Archie became a really popular name for little boys. Although he is mostly known as Pain in the Arch these days.


----------



## claracanter (20 May 2015)

My boy is Ted and at the yard there is also a Dom, a Myrtle and a Milly


----------



## Tern (20 May 2015)

I now have a horse called Derek.


----------



## Jules_F (20 May 2015)

Our boys are Wally and Charlie. Have also owned a Bob.


----------



## RubysGold (20 May 2015)

My mare was called chloe but someone else changed it to ruby before I bought her.  I call her Roo

My gelding is called Jimmy, I tried to change it several times but it suited him so well that I would find myself calling him Jimmy again 10 minutes later


----------



## Bobbly (20 May 2015)

I bought my connie from a dealer, an Irish lad over here selling animals from his fathers Irish stock. I asked what the young pony's name was and he said 'Errrrrrrr, hmm, Bobby?' So it stuck.  but he does get called variations of it at home!


----------



## armchair_rider (20 May 2015)

My yard has: Joe, Leo, Rio, Molly, Heidi, Homer, Pedro and Artie


----------



## JR-Promise (20 May 2015)

I only name my animals human names.

My horses are currently Toby (homebred named by me), Sophie, Amos, Sam and a shetland called Betty!


----------



## case895 (20 May 2015)

My two are Charles and Stanley, although tonight they were Thug and You Great Ginger Poof.


----------



## fishy (20 May 2015)

Our yard has a few, sounds like a school register.
Billy
Oscar
Olly
Sam
Max 
Molly
Chelsea
Izzy


----------



## Caol Ila (20 May 2015)

At the yard we have Barney, Megan, Jack, Gustav, Abby, Oscar, Oliver, Lucy, Fergus, Dora.

I owned a quarter horse called Angie and a draft cross called Dante.

Over the years, I've met more than I can remember.  Offhand, I can think of Josh, Toby, Tom, Dave, Annie, Annabel, Ruben, Tommy, Tara, Tony, Ben, Kate, Charlotte, Bob, George, Dan, Bjorn, Tim, Cat, Maggie, Victor, Finn, May, Ron.....


----------



## muddygreymare (20 May 2015)

My horse is called Bella. On my yard we have Betsy, Russell, Bailey and Albert (the donkey) haha. Most horses ive known have had human names


----------



## vmac66 (20 May 2015)

My boy is called Zac, on the yard we have  Rosie, Grace, Genie,  and Milly.


----------



## Clever pony (20 May 2015)

My mare is called Nancy and I think it suits her great


----------



## 10wardd (20 May 2015)

All of our horses have human names!!!

We have Jack, George and John!!! (of course these are just their stable names!  )


----------



## Fools Motto (20 May 2015)

Both of my horses are called Meg. However, the pony, being small has been adapted to Mini-Meg, aka Min.


----------



## book_lover (20 May 2015)

loving Dave and Barry!!

L's pony came to us called Becky - only reason we nearly changed it was that Laura was being picked on my a Becky at school. We kept it though, it suits her. My horse on loan to me by my boss is called Sebastian. I call him Seb or Sebbie mostly though.


----------



## Sologirl (21 May 2015)

I have a Morris


----------



## casspow (21 May 2015)

Old man names are the best in my opinion!

Mine's called Dennis, But we also have a:
- Ted
- Bert
- Jim
- Tommy
- Gordon
- George


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (21 May 2015)

I've got a:

 - Tracey
 - Rita
 - Peggy
 - Matty
 - Stevie
 - Bill
 - Jenny
 - Cassius
 - Parker
 - and an Amy.

Cracks me up having animals with human names. My dog is called Daphne, and OH's puppy is Eddie.

I drew the line at Dave though.  Used to hunt with a guy who named his horse Dave. You can't call a horse Dave!


----------



## Peggysue1977 (21 May 2015)

My horse is called Albert and it suits him perfectly


----------



## Annagain (21 May 2015)

I love old fashioned human names for animals but as soon as I use them they come back into fashion and cease to be old fashioned! When I named Archie, it was virtually unheard of as a human name but now there are little boys everywhere called Archie. The same with my dog Mabel - it was a bit of a comedy name when we named her, now there are lots of 3 years old Mabels around! 

The last ones I named were (now GGs) little ponies Bert and Ernie - they're half brothers so it just fitted them and their older siblings Fred and Ginger (two pairs of half sibling foals from two consecutive years) None of them were mine so they weren't official names, just what I called them, but GG kept their names. And yes, lots of Freddies and Berties around now! Don't know of any Ernies yet though. 

Next horse (entirely hypothetical) will be Ralph, Norman (Norm for short) or Geoff. (it has to be a gelding as yard only allows boys). These names will also be considered for boy dogs but if next dog is a girl I'm thinking Maud, Edna or Enid. My sister stole my favourite, Doris, for her cat.


----------



## mytwofriends (21 May 2015)

I personally think human names are great for all animals. My two horses both came to me with human names. One day I've promised myself a horse, dog or cat named Norman. 

The funniest name I've heard recently is a cat called Alan, made funnier still by Alan being female!


----------



## rising_promise (21 May 2015)

Mine's called Freya. I got her straight of racing without a name apart from her registered name of 'Loves Theme'. Freya is a Nordic Goddess of love so I thought it appropriate


----------



## armchair_rider (21 May 2015)

My Mum also believes that animals should have human names. She wanted to change the name of one of our rescue cats because she thought Simba was a stupid name - and it is in his case, he's a right wimp! She didn't like Sammy much either so he mostly gets called Sam.


----------



## Marchogaeth (21 May 2015)

I know I lovely big warmblood called Susie and a section a called Dave!!!&#128514; those two never fail to make me laugh!


----------



## ArabianGem78 (21 May 2015)

Vlacq Majid is known as Marjorie  she is SUCH a Marjorie!


----------



## Tiddlypom (21 May 2015)

Met the most gorgeous Colin a few weeks ago. He is an integral part of the team at Tom Dascombe's Manor House Stables. He's a strapping grey hunter, who hunts all season but once its finished helps out with the racehorses.

Here he is ponying a somewhat stroppy recruit as they all return from the gallops. He won't take any nonsense, apparently. 






(Colin is second from the right).








Prior to going out to Dubai to win the Gold Cup earlier this year, Brown Panther went to Wolverhampton Racecourse for a practice at being ponied to the start, with Colin doing the ponying. Smashing horse.


----------



## wes (22 May 2015)

My ISH/TB is known as Syd.

He was Polo when we got him, and changed his name to Sydney because my wife was born there.

He is Sydney Smith in his passport


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (22 May 2015)

In the racing yard we have a lot with human names - once you get through so many horses you start running out of names to give them! 

Of my own I have a Jeff, Max, Lucy, Pippa, Gerry and Lance but Lance is short for Lancelot. Certainly not named after the drug addled cyclist like one of the yard horses was - before the deugs story came out I hasten to add!


----------



## LadyLuck1977 (22 May 2015)

On our yard 20 out of the 45 horses have human names,


----------

